# Marienburg Landship



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Over the course of the past few days I did some work on my Marienburg Landship which I started working on ...well, pretty soon after its release in mid-2011ish if I remember correctly. This is how finished it will be at a wargaming show I'll attend next weekend:























































The little changes made was that I added three crewmen and a half (two guys converted from various Empire bitz, Marco Colombo and a powder monkey). I also made the mast about 50% taller so there would be enough space to add a sail at some point.

It still lacks the flag and the freehand on the front shield is still quite raw BUT it looks quite sexy I think and I hope that you think so as well.  C&C welcome as always!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

That is awesome. The wood and the detail work are done so well. Lovely model! have some rep.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@LTP: Well thank you very much. 


I displayed the landship at Austrian Salute last Saturday where it was very positively received as well. 

By the way, here's my picture report of the show:
http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/2014/03/austrian-salute-2014.html


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Missed this when you posted it the first time, great model and lovely work. Been thinking about picking one up to use as a "counts-as" Stank for my Empire since few tournaments allow the FW empire units as-is.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

It's incredible that it took you 3 years to finish it! That's real dedication, the out come is very well worth it though. Great model and the painting is top notch, never seen the model before though. 

How does it compare in size to a rhino or a land raider side by side? 


Also it feels like its missing something, I think a sail would really add to it.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

while i must say the painting is good (understatement of the week), I hate the landship model, it just too . . .silly for my tastes.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely work! :good:



I'm massively intrigued by that WW2 air combat game k:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@iamtheeviltwin: This one is WAY larger than a stank but it's just an amazing model. I don't get easily excited about GW releases most of the time but back when this one was announced I had to get it. It just oozes Oldhammer style and a certain kind of view on Warhammer which I really enjoy.
@Stormxlr: You never saw that model? Interesting. Well, yeah, three years. As I said, it's been way down on my priorities list all the time because I just got it for showcase reasons and for the joy of working on it.

Here's a picture of it from my "table of shame" post on ToP so you get an idea of its size:










@dragonkingofthestars: Sure, fair enough. I love the concept and how it looks very warhammer-like and I'm not sure if it looks silly next to the Squigs and Dragons and Chaos Warshrines and all but to each their own. 

@Tawa: Thanks! Yeah, I helped playtest the WW2 game and gave come input here and there. It's really solid, only needs a little tweaking in terms of balance. It's basically the movement mechanics from X-Wing, plus carriers added which have to be taken down. There are no firing arcs but instead planes only fire straight ahead in a corridor so positioning requires a bit more finesse and such. Good stuff overall. Enjoyable. And the models the guy made look just splendid.


----------

